# Burrowing/holes in wood flooring?



## tristan_2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope someone might lend me a hand here.

I'm in a condo high-rise on a high floor. My unit has what I thought was laminate flooring, but it may be engineered hardwood (I bought resale so I don't know for sure). 

For a short while I saw a few beetles and larvae hanging around my home. I was pretty sure they were black carpet beetles and their larvae from looking at pictures. I followed instructions I found online -- checked everything, vacuumed everything in sight, and so on. Also sprayed Ortho Home Defense Max where I saw the beetles (behind bookcases), as well as along my baseboards. For a few days, have been finding dead bodies here and there -- both beetles and larvae.

Thought things were looking up but now I'm concerned that something might be eating/burrowing into my floors. I've noticed some holes in the floor...some are deep, some look only like blemishes on the surface. Some holes are solo, some are clustered They don't seem to consistently go with or against the grain. 

So back to online research....looks like things going into the wood, rather than coming out of it....so now I'm wondering if perhaps I have larder beetles, whose larvae apparently burrow into stuff to hatch? 

Do the holes in the pictures (http://flic.kr/s/aHsjzSGQv4) look like that might be the case? Or am I facing something else? 

I'm pretty sure these holes haven't always been there. And there are many of them throughout my floors. 

Many thanks

T.


----------

